# New painting, new frame



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, my wife produced a new painting so I have done a frame of Cherry to show it off. Didn't realize how hard (and expensive) that stuff is. Two coats of cherry stain after very careful sanding to 220, then a brushed on coat of wipe on poly, lite 320 sanding, rubdown and final poly coat. Turned out nice. I found that the cherry has a bit of figuring. I like the precision of frames.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice don't adequately describe the painting or the frame.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice job Tom.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Love the fit and finish.

HJ


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Tom you and your wife make a great team.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

hawkeye10 said:


> Tom you and your wife make a great team.


Ditto that! I especially like the little carving at the bottom center of the frame. How did you do that?

I used to watch Bob Ross and wish I had the self discipline to learn the process of landscaping like that. Your wife made a great piece there.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

feel foe ya Tom...
your wife is a tough act to follow...


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

DesertRatTom said:


> Hi, my wife produced a new painting so I have done a frame of Cherry to show it off. Didn't realize how hard (and expensive) that stuff is. Two coats of cherry stain after very careful sanding to 220, then a brushed on coat of wipe on poly, lite 320 sanding, rubdown and final poly coat. Turned out nice. I found that the cherry has a bit of figuring. I like the precision of frames.


Beautiful job.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Jim, I think that carving is a picture frame easel. Tom, great job on the frame, I was in the business for 20 years and that is one of the nicest frames I have seen.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Excellent job Tom . This is something I really want to learn in the future , as it kinda goes hand in hand with photography


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> Tom you and your wife make a great team.


Plus 1 - What he said.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Plus 1 - What he said.


Mike You dont know anything about that? do you? :grin:

Tom, congrats for the work, but I dont see your wife's signature anywhere? :surprise:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> feel foe ya Tom...
> your wife is a tough act to follow...


Amen Stick. I feel a little funny touting the frame when the art is the real star.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

chessnut2 said:


> Ditto that! I especially like the little carving at the bottom center of the frame. How did you do that?
> 
> I used to watch Bob Ross and wish I had the self discipline to learn the process of landscaping like that. Your wife made a great piece there.


 @chessnut2 It is really just the twisted wire of the bookstand I used to hold the painting up for the picture. But I have plans and materials for patterned inlays on select frames in the future. They are fairly easy to do, just rout or use a router plane to cut a groove, then glue in the textured piece. I'll get around to that fairly soon cause I need a rope pattern for a sailboat painting she did. Finishing is a little tricky for inlays of that type, but not that hard.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Excellent job Tom . This is something I really want to learn in the future , as it kinda goes hand in hand with photography


 @RainMan 2.0 Hi Rick, I really struggled with frames for quite a while and finally realized it took a miter trimmer to do the job right. My wife popped for the Grizzly model, but they are all the same, based on the Lion trimmer, which has been around since the 1880's. I suppose you could get the same result with a shooting board and plane, but I couldn't the the exact 45 on the boards I made. Do yourself a favor and get one for your frames--it turns a chore into a pleasure. And don't forget those sanding blocks I mentioned that conform to the coves and beads of frame material, using the new flexible sanding sheets from 3M. Those have made sanding frame stock easy.

I did photography as part of my living for about 15 years (journalist for 10), 5 of those also doing non theatrical films. So I know about the importance of frames. It changes the perceived value and impact of photos to have them in an elegant frame. One thing about getting to be an old guy is all the skills you've collected over the decades.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Terrific job Tom and kudos to your wife as well. You do indeed make a terrific team.
BTW, based on what you have said in the past, I am giving Tampa Laptops a try. I ordered one yesterday and was advised it has shipped. Their deals seem too good to pass up and knowing you have had good experiences with them in the past made it an easy decision.


----------



## Eugd (Jan 29, 2015)

Very nice, beautiful work for both the frame and the art work, quick question, Tom why should you stain the cherry with a cherry stain, and not a clear coat? Just trying to learn


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My wife really appreciated all your comments. She is getting better and better at it.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I think you have a piece of art there. Nice.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent piece that compliments the painting very well.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Eugd said:


> Very nice, beautiful work for both the frame and the art work, quick question, Tom why should you stain the cherry with a cherry stain, and not a clear coat? Just trying to learn


I tested it both ways and preferred the stained version since it went so well with the colors in the painting. I like richer color in my frames.

Finishing isn't my forte, so I test on different chunks of the same material.


----------



## Eugd (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for the info, once again really nice thaks for sharing.


----------

